# Squeak, squeak



## littlered (16 Jul 2007)

On my bike, driving me mad  
You can only hear it when you are on the bike.

I have sprayed all moving parts with GT85 (dont worry not the brake pads) and still cant find it.  

It's not like a normal squeak and I cant describe it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jul 2007)

Seat post or saddle, even if you don't think it's coming from there, check them out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlered (16 Jul 2007)

Did tighten the seat post but will go back and have another look. Thanks


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Jul 2007)

lube the spokes where they touch each other

 Unscrew the pedals and lube the screw threads and put them back on again


----------



## Arch (16 Jul 2007)

Leave some cheese next to your bike and watch it all night. You may have a mouse in your bottom bracket...  

Alternatively have you checked you handlebars/headset? They can make a sort of squeak if there's any play...


----------



## littlered (16 Jul 2007)

Thanks guys will do that after I've made my butternut risotto, any one want some?


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Jul 2007)

Kind of you to offer, but I am saving my hunger from 10.00am this morning when I had lunch (up at 5.00am today, so that was breakfast - mealtimes all out of kilter). Mrs Beanz and daughter are food shopping as I speak - no idea what's for evening meal, but when you are really hungry, everything tastes twice as nice!


----------



## Arch (16 Jul 2007)

littlered said:


> Thanks guys will do that after I've made my butternut risotto, any one want some?



Ooh, ooh (is that what your squeak sounds like?) recipe please! I have half a butternut squash in the fridge to use up..

Also half an aubergine. The joy of being alone... leftover halves of things  

On the other hand, when I get to parity - no halves to use up - I'm all out of the motivation to eat properly...


----------



## littlered (16 Jul 2007)

100g risotto rice, 1/2 to 3/4 liters warm veg stock 1 onion, 2-3 garlic and butter.

saute (fry but do not colour the onion or garlic) the chopped onions and garlic in the butter till soft.

add the risotto rice then add a ladle of stock till the rice has absorbed the stock, then add another ladle. Keep doing this till the rice is soft but still has a bite. Ooo forgot the parigiano reggiano, grate some and add it to the risotto.



You can add anything you want to this. Herbs, (thyme and oregano) veg, meat what ever you have handy in the fridge.

If it's butternut squash roast in the oven for about 30/45 mins then mix with the risotto. YUMM


----------



## Mr Phoebus (16 Jul 2007)

Check there's no play in your BB, also the chainring bolts are tight.

If all the advice you've received fails, look over your shoulder when riding, make sure no- one's drafting you on a squeaky bike.


----------



## littlered (16 Jul 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> Check there's no play in your BB, also the chainring bolts are tight.
> 
> If all the advice you've received fails, look over your shoulder when riding, make sure no- one's drafting you on a squeaky bike.


BB  chainring bolts  what the....

I'm just a daft female that knows nothing about my bike other than pedaling and changing gears. Where are those things you are on about.    

Edit-BB bottom bracket is that it? well is it?

Ok where is it?


----------



## Mr Phoebus (16 Jul 2007)

Yes! Your correct!  
But there's no prize for guessing correctly!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (16 Jul 2007)

There's an informative piece here on Sheldon's.


----------



## littlered (16 Jul 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> Yes! Your correct!
> But there's no prize for guessing correctly!



Pretty please *flutters eyelashes* can you tell me where it is?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Jul 2007)

I was lucky enough to have this site suggested to me a few days ago on this site:

http://www.jimlangley.net/index.html

I found it to have a very clear guide to fixing 'squeaks' etc.

http://www.jimlangley.net/wrench/keepitquiet.html


----------



## Arch (16 Jul 2007)

D'oh I've just had an "Arch is a girl!" moment!

Sorry littlered, thought you were a chap..

Cheers for the recipe. I'm out tonight, but might do that one tomorrow. Mmmm. I might even go out and buy some proper risotto rice (normally i sort of wing it with long grain, but it's not so creamy)

I did a nice roast veg and cous cous thing on Saturday - hence having all the leftover bits of things...

<psst> the bottom bracket is the bit your pedals are attached to...

Chainring bolts are the bolts that hold your chainring on (the big toothed wheel attached to your pedals...) 

But do keep checking for that mouse...


----------



## Mr Phoebus (16 Jul 2007)

littlered said:


> Mr Phoebus said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Your correct!
> ...



The top prize is no more 'squeaks' and your sanity restored.

You can then go out pootling really early, without annoying the neighbours.


----------



## littlered (16 Jul 2007)

Dont know what part of the bike was squeaking but it's gone       
I'm happy now.

Any of my friends will tell you I hate when my bike squeaks or rattles or makes any sort of abnormal noise, to me it means something's not right.

Not any more no squeaks         

Aww you guys are a nice bunch


----------



## Brock (16 Jul 2007)

I bet it'll come back when you wear your other shoes, the ones with the rubbery soles that gently rub against the crank arms while you're cycling, giving out a strange little squeak that disappears without reason, then comes back annoyingly just as you thought it had fixed itself. Vaseline on your instep will sort it.


----------



## Arch (17 Jul 2007)

Brock said:


> I bet it'll come back when you wear your other shoes, the ones with the rubbery soles that gently rub against the crank arms while you're cycling, giving out a strange little squeak that disappears without reason, then comes back annoyingly just as you thought it had fixed itself. Vaseline on your instep will sort it.



Yeah, the DMs I wear on horseriding days do that as well...


----------



## Brock (17 Jul 2007)

Arch][quote name= said:


> Yeah, the DMs I wear on horseriding days do that as well...



But... Horses don't have cranks Arch... Hmmm do you wear jodhpurs? I've always had a bit of a thing for jodhpurs.


----------



## Arch (18 Jul 2007)

Brock][quote name= said:


> Brock' said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it'll come back when you wear your other shoes' date=' the ones with the rubbery soles that gently rub against the crank arms while you're cycling, giving out a strange little squeak that disappears without reason, then comes back annoyingly just as you thought it had fixed itself. Vaseline on your instep will sort it. [/quote']
> ...




I meant, as you know full well, my DM's rub against the cranks as I cycle to the stable...  Mind you, horses (or rather saddles) have stirrups, so you can get rubbing of the boot against the metal sides of them. You get all sorts of squeaks and creaks riding a horse, from the leather of the saddle and tack, to the clicking of the hooves against stones in the soft surface, or occasionally the clicking of a loose shoe. And with me, often a sort of terrified whining, especially over jumps.

Jodhpurs? Yeah, I do as a matter of fact... I gave up on the knee high boots, not flexible enough around the ankle for me. But I have my own whip.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (18 Jul 2007)

Arch][quote name= said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> > Brock' said:
> ...





MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Arch (18 Jul 2007)

Talking of Mmmmm, I had a nice butternut squash risotto last night - even went out and bought arborio rice specially. Very nice. And while in Sainsburys, found another squash on the reduced stand, just because it was near its 'use by' date - the damn things keep for ever! So thanks to littlered for the inspiration...

Need more squash recipes!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Jul 2007)

> Need more squash recipes



Have you tried Patrick? He seemed to have one that was entirely veg free.


----------



## littlered (18 Jul 2007)

Arch said:


> Talking of Mmmmm, I had a nice butternut squash risotto last night - even went out and bought arborio rice specially. Very nice. And while in Sainsburys, found another squash on the reduced stand, just because it was near its 'use by' date - the damn things keep for ever! So thanks to littlered for the inspiration...
> 
> Need more squash recipes!



Glad to be of help, buy the way the flaming squeak came back, so have sprayed the spokes again and I'll see how I go.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (18 Jul 2007)

littlered said:


> buy the way the flaming squeak came back, so have sprayed the spokes again and I'll see how I go. :?:



Buy an iPod!!!


----------



## littlered (19 Jul 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> littlered said:
> 
> 
> > buy the way the flaming squeak came back, so have sprayed the spokes again and I'll see how I go.
> ...



Got one but the thing is once I know it's there I spend most of the time listening to the squeak and not the i-pod :?:


----------



## Mr Phoebus (20 Jul 2007)

littlered said:


> Got one but the thing is once I know it's there I spend most of the time listening to the squeak and not the i-pod  :?:


Last resort: Ride no-handed, stick fingers in ears...la-la-la-la-la I can't hear you! la-la-la-la-la.


----------



## littlered (20 Jul 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> Last resort: Ride no-handed, stick fingers in ears...la-la-la-la-la I can't hear you! la-la-la-la-la.


----------



## frog (23 Jul 2007)

Come on chaps, this isn't getting littlered to a squeak free state

Littlered, does it squeak when you pedal, freewheel, or both?


----------



## goo_mason (23 Jul 2007)

I had one that drove me to distraction (a squeaky-tick, that is - not a butternut squash risotto). Came from the front wheel area, and only seemed to squeak once per rotation of the chainwheel, sounding like it was on the right-hand side (from my POV whilst in the saddle).

Tried everything. Regreased the bars, the bolts, cleaned out and regreased the bearings on the headset, cleaned and regreased and readjusted the hub bearings, lubed the spokes where they crossed each other...

Turned out it was one of the springs in the suspension forks; drizzled lube down past the rubber boots so it went into the forks and that solved the problem.

So - if you have suspension forks, you might want to check them out too.

And check the little rubber 'cone' which covers the hub cones on each side of the front wheel. One of mine once came a bit loose and was squeaking against the fork as the wheel rotated.


----------



## littlered (24 Jul 2007)

It only squeaks when I'm pedaling and going over uneven road. I also thought it was the forks and I sprayed them and no squeaking. Does this mean it neads a service? Why would they squeak?


----------



## laurence (24 Jul 2007)

could be the seals on the forks. might need greasing.

L


----------



## frog (25 Jul 2007)

> It only squeaks when I'm pedaling and going over uneven road.



Squeak when pedalling and not when freewheeling looks like the drive train (Front rings, bottom bracket, cranks, pedals, cassette and chain)

Squeak going over uneven ground. Hmmmm Tricky . . Looking at the above I'd start looking at the bottom bracket, cranks and pedals because you bounce upo and down on those as the bike moves under you.

Also, you can add to that the saddle and seat post because you move around on them as you pedal as well.

Does the squeak come as a series then a break then a repeat of the series? ?That's the chain. Does the squeak happen when your feet are in a certain position - like about to press down with the left or right foot? Pedals and cranks for that.

Keeping your feet still on the pedals and free wheeling down the road try bouncing slightly on the saddle to see if that's the cause. (I'll follow with a camera so the lads can analyse it later if that's OK)


----------



## Arch (26 Jul 2007)

"Determined to find the source of the squeak, Littlered pedalled and pedalled and listened and listened, until she finally looked up at where she was going and discovered she'd done LeJoG without knowing it..."


----------



## ChrisKH (26 Jul 2007)

My hack bike's got a squeak around the pedal/bracket area; was resigned to having take the whole lot apart. Only squeaks under pressure on the down pedal. Tsk.

Mind you I've just read the website suggested and a very similar squeak turned out to be a new bottle cage. Nothing new on my bike. Oh well.


----------



## laertes (26 Jul 2007)

I had a squeak on a down pedal and it was.... the pedal. Needed to be screwed back in.


----------



## littlered (26 Jul 2007)

frog said:


> Squeak when pedalling and not when freewheeling looks like the drive train (Front rings, bottom bracket, cranks, pedals, cassette and chain)
> 
> Squeak going over uneven ground. Hmmmm Tricky . . Looking at the above I'd start looking at the bottom bracket, cranks and pedals because you bounce upo and down on those as the bike moves under you.
> 
> ...


:?:

If I sit right on the seat with little pressure on the handelbars no squeak

I agree I think it's my forks, But I have sat on my bike and bounced up and down no squeak 

I sprayed some GT85 down the forks (hope thats ok) and it goes.

Blasted squeak.

I once heard a tapping while cycling to work, when I peddled fast so did the tapping and when I slowed down so would the tapping. I was cycling with my ear pointed down at the bike (like a daft numbnut), could I figure it out NO.

When I got to work it was all apparent..... it was the zip tapping on the plastic chest fastener on my ruck sack:?:


----------



## Mr Phoebus (26 Jul 2007)

littlered said:


> I once heard a tapping while cycling to work,


you know who it was?






Bloody Greta Garbo!


----------



## littlered (26 Jul 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> you know who it was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redjedi (30 Oct 2007)

Hello, this looks like a good place to ask about my squeak.

I have just picked up my new bike, and have noticed a squeak coming from the rear wheel. It is not constant, only when I get up to about 15-20mph, and continues when I stop pedalling.

I have lubed the chain up and the rear cassette, but no joy. It doesn't happen when I turn the bike upside down and spin the wheel with my hand or crank the pedals around, only when I'm riding it.

I'm going to try re-tightening the quick release later, but do you guys have any ideas what else it might be.

Thank you


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2007)

So it squeeks when on the bike, pedalling or not, so long as it's moving.

Have you checked brakes - not rubbing, wheel is true, tyre seated properly. Check spokes for tightness.

Drive system is ruled out, it's likely to be wheel related. What's the condition of bearings (see question below) ?

Is the bike brand new, or new to you ? If new and bought from a shop, and you aren't too sure what you are doing, take it back.


----------



## frog (30 Oct 2007)

Hi redjedi, welcome to the asylum. If it's new then it's the bike shop's problem. Just take it back and tell them you have a squeak at whatever speed etc. My money is on a poorly built wheel. However, not that much money. Reseat the wheel correctly in the drop-outs but beware over tighting the QR.


----------



## redjedi (30 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the advice gents ( I say gents, I have no idea what you are). 
I've checked the brakes (fine) and I resat (reseated??) the wheel this afternoon, so I'll see what it's like on the way home tonight

It is a brand new Bianchi (but an older 06 model), so back to the shop it goes, if the problems still there.

A colleague at work thinks that the hubs might need re-greasing as it was probably sitting in their warehouse for a while, and the wheels don't seem to spin as freely as they should.


----------



## Fnaar (30 Oct 2007)

Have you eliminated your knees from the inquiry?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Oct 2007)

..or your pips..? They usually squeak now and again! 

Hello.


----------



## Arch (31 Oct 2007)

redjedi said:


> Thanks for the advice gents ( I say gents, I have no idea what you are).



Some of us is laydees....

Welcome, both to you and your squeak. Bear in mind that once you've solved this one, you'll hear something else. It's like a never ending circle of enlightenment, or something. Friend of mine keeps the fuel gauge on his MG not working, because he figures it's happy as long as one thing isn't working, and he can estimate when to put fuel in, and it stops something more vital breaking...


----------



## redjedi (31 Oct 2007)

Fnaar said:


> Have you eliminated your knees from the inquiry?



One of my knees does squeak occassionally, but as the problem continues after I stop pedalling, I ruled that out straight away 



Aperitif said:


> or your pips..? They usually squeak now and again


 sorry, what's a "pip"? (this is where I find out it is something really obvious)



Arch said:


> Some of us is laydees....
> 
> Welcome, both to you and your squeak. Bear in mind that once you've solved this one, you'll hear something else. It's like a never ending circle of enlightenment, or something. Friend of mine keeps the fuel gauge on his MG not working, because he figures it's happy as long as one thing isn't working, and he can estimate when to put fuel in, and it stops something more vital breaking...



My apologies Madame, thank you for the welcome.
I wouldn't mind a different noise, as long as it doesn't make my shiny new bike sound like an old wheel barrow. 

up-date: Last night I removed the wheels and cleaned and lubricated the skewers, adjusted the rear brake and re-aligned the mudguards.
Still squeaking this morning.

I then had a brainwave, and I think the problem might be with the mudguards. They are the SKS raceblades, but they were only held on with the rubber bands. I have now fitted the cable ties on top of these, to stop them moving around. Fingers crossed that my commute home is a quiet one.


----------



## Arch (31 Oct 2007)

redjedi said:


> sorry, what's a "pip"? (this is where I find out it is something really obvious)



I think Aperitif will have been referring to the term 'pipsqueak', often applied to a small or jumped up person. I think it also might come from the term used to suggest wringing the very greatest value out of something - squeezing it (as in to get juice from an orange) until the pips squeak...


----------



## redjedi (31 Oct 2007)

Thats what I thought he meant, but it still doesn't make much sense.

Perhaps I need to spend a bit more time on here and get accustomed to the humour used on this board.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Oct 2007)

http://racheljoyce.blogspot.com/2007/10/brown-taxes-are-starting-to-make-pips.html

Hello redjedi - just a turn of phrase...NOT for one minute saying you're a "small or jumped up person" (plenty of those in the café ) - another example above.

Your bike is definitely seedless. There are no pips. There will be plenty of tips. No shoulders with chips, and stories of trips.

On a serious note - the raceblades can be a source of noise...does your velo squeak when you park up?


----------



## Tynan (31 Oct 2007)

elastic bands?

I like a bodge myself but elastic bands and sunlight don;t go well together imho

the pips were nads surely?


----------



## redjedi (6 Nov 2007)

I have finally worked out what is causing the squeaks. It appears to be the hubs.

The wheels don't move as freely as they should (according to a mate at work). I took the front wheel off to inspect it and when I turn it with my fingers it feels very "grindy" and not at all smooth. 

We think it could be that the grease has dried out, as it is a 2006 model which has probably been sitting in their warehouse for a while.

So I am off work tomorrow and I will take it back to Evans for them to fix.

Not a good first experience with Evans or with my first real bike.  But I still love my Bianchi.




Aperitif said:


> Hello redjedi - just a turn of phrase...NOT for one minute saying you're a "small or jumped up person" (plenty of those in the café ) -



 I am anything but small, but getting smaller by the week


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2007)

Maybe your hubs weren't assembled correctly in the first place? The hubs on my Galaxy haven't been touched since 2003(by myself) and they still run perfectly with no play or noise.


----------

